# Pritchard to be on 1080 the fan



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

They think he will be on sometime during the 4 O'Clock hour, they aren't sure the exact time. McMillan will also make an appearance.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

is there an internet steam for this???


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

kfxx.com then go to listen live. You have to create an account (free).


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

They usually put all interviews in the "audio vault" (accessible after you create an account) so you guys should be able to listen to it later.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

oops, wrong station...


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Just said Pritchard will be on sometime in the next TWO HOURS. Are they the freaking cable company?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Draco said:


> Just said Pritchard will be on sometime in the next TWO HOURS. Are they the freaking cable company?


Lol! What did they say he would be on between 12 noon and 6pm or something?


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Draco said:


> Just said Pritchard will be on sometime in the next TWO HOURS. Are they the freaking cable company?


lol your kidding me. well, ill listen for 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

finally hes ON!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Draco said:


> finally hes ON!


Please recap ASAP


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

KP

"We will only sign high quality guys"

"James Jones will be the locker room leader"

"James is a class act"

Frye is a great guy.

He seems pretty high on darius miles, not necessarily to come back, but his attitude is changing for the better.

He has no idea who will start at SF.

Diop - "[Oden] was the strongest player i've ever gone up against in my life"

Oden is getting some time away from basketball to recover from tonsils, fatigue, sickness etc.

"Oden is going to be in a blazer uniform for 15 years we hope"

"breathing hole in his mouth the size of a grape"

"Amazing he pushed through it"

"We're not worried about gregs fatigue"

"Lamarcus runs up and down the floor like a PG. There is no doubt he is ready for a starting PF role"


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Saying very good things about Darius, saying hes working his butt off. Expect Darius to be back on the court around November.

KP saying since we have created such a good culture, we could take on guys in the future with not so great characters because they would have to conform to our good culture.

Asked if James Jones will be a starter; KP says he likes having competition at all levels. 

We have PG's with very different skill sets.

Don't put to much pressure on Oden. Oden is all about the team, Oden wanted to keep playing but Jay Jensen had to stop it.

LMA a natural "freak", runs up and down like a PG. Injury isn't serious, just a heel bruse, team is very cautious in summer league.


The big thing was KP saying we built the Cake and now we are in a position to put the "icing" on it in '09. He has some players in mind to add at that time.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Draco said:


> Saying very good things about Darius, saying hes working his butt off. Expect Darius to be back on the court around November.
> 
> KP saying since we have created such a good culture, we could take on guys in the future with not so great characters because they would have to conform to our good culture.
> 
> ...


Crancd on the Blazers payroll?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Diop - "[Oden] was the strongest player i've ever gone up against in my life"


Ya gotta love that!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I think the most interesting thing Pritchard said was that there's a player or two from the 09 FA class that he's specifically interested in. When that guy on 1080 (Ropp?) said he'd look at the FA list and try to guess the player, KP replied that he'd never guess who it is. So it must not be a big name player but someone with a lot of potential or it's such a big name that we'd never imagine it possible.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 25, 2003)

Kobe Bryant, if he opts out of his current contract, would be a free agent in 09-10.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Blaze said:


> Kobe Bryant, if he opts out of his current contract, would be a free agent in 09-10.


He did also mention that with all the new players with good personalities on the team, he'd be more willing to take on a player with a bad rep but they'd be on short leashes and short contracts. Sort of like the Patroits with Dillon and Moss.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Five5even said:


> Diop - "[Oden] was the strongest player i've ever gone up against in my life"


So he hasn't played against Shaq? I thought he had.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

lebron?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> I think the most interesting thing Pritchard said was that there's a player or two from the 09 FA class that he's specifically interested in. When that guy on 1080 (Ropp?) said he'd look at the FA list and try to guess the player, KP replied that he'd never guess who it is. So it must not be a big name player but someone with a lot of potential or it's such a big name that we'd never imagine it possible.


And in the past, when KP's targeted someone, he gets them. I'm stoked for the future!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> lebron?


Unfortunately, I dont think LBJ can opt out until 2010. But there will be some other big names.

Edit- NM, looks like I was confused about what class were going after. It would be the 2010 off season. It goes without saying that the chances of landing a player like LBJ is slim to none but if we can offer a max contract and a chance to be a part of a dynasty, ya never know. Also Larry Miller has those strong ties to Nike.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Here's the interview with KP:

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="335" height="28" id="divaudio2"><param name="movie" value="http://www.divshare.com/flash/audio?myId=1234842-0c5" /><embed src="http://www.divshare.com/flash/audio?myId=1234842-0c5" width="335" height="28" name="divaudio2" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Here's the interview with KP:
> 
> <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="335" height="28" id="divaudio2"><param name="movie" value="http://www.divshare.com/flash/audio?myId=1234842-0c5" /><embed src="http://www.divshare.com/flash/audio?myId=1234842-0c5" width="335" height="28" name="divaudio2" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>


Can you imagine John Nash or Steve Patterson having that candid of a conversation with the 1080 guys?

Pritchard has a few flaws, as does everyone, but I really love the way he has embraced the whole Blazer culture, warts and all.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

papag said:


> Can you imagine John Nash or Steve Patterson having that candid of a conversation with the 1080 guys?
> 
> Pritchard has a few flaws, as does everyone, but I really love the way he has embraced the whole Blazer culture, warts and all.


Nash was actually a really good interview, almost to a fault. He would basically tell you exactly what he was thinking and I swear that hindered us in trades. Patterson had some issues with the media, but I don't remember Nash really having any.

He was an idiot for a GM, but a nice guy and related well to the media. Nash would even answer our (fans) emails.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Draco said:


> Nash was actually a really good interview, almost to a fault. He would basically tell you exactly what he was thinking and I swear that hindered us in trades. Patterson had some issues with the media, but I don't remember Nash really having any.
> 
> He was an idiot for a GM, but a nice guy and related well to the media. Nash would even answer our (fans) emails.


Yeah, it may be unfair of me to to lump Nash in with the mess that was Patterson. The way Nash was dumped in a last gasp effort by Patterson to save his job was yet another embarrassment for Mr. Wavy Hair.

Hell, now that you remind me, Nash's willingness to treat the media as human beings probably sealed his fate in the Patterson regime.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

I really like Granger in '09 as a Free Agent.

If we can get him before '09 then i'd welcome it, otherwise i think we should pursue him during that offseason.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

koe or lebron? hhhmmmm tough one but they could play next to aldridge and oden...then you add lebron we have almost better team than what is around lebron now! best pg we have roy lebron aldridge oden now that is a dynamite starting line up!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Five5even said:


> I really like Granger in '09 as a Free Agent.
> 
> If we can get him before '09 then i'd welcome it, otherwise i think we should pursue him during that offseason.


Granger will be a restricted free agent in '09, if he doesn't sign an extension before then. So to sign him away from Indy we would have to hope he does the 1 year deal then becomes unrestricted in 2010, which not many rookies do.

It just seems so rare to find a high quality player coming off a rookie contract that you can sign away from their current team. Why would the player wait to sign a contract with a team that can't offer him as much, not to mention the possibility of an injury.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

papag said:


> Can you imagine John Nash or Steve Patterson having that candid of a conversation with the 1080 guys?
> 
> Pritchard has a few flaws, as does everyone, but I really love the way he has embraced the whole Blazer culture, warts and all.



Actually, John Nash was on 1080 just a few days ago. He came off just as open as Pritchard. Had a lot of nice things to say about Portland and the Blazers organization. Classy guy, classy interview all the way around.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Here's the interview with KP:


Thanks!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> I think the most interesting thing Pritchard said was that there's a player or two from the 09 FA class that he's specifically interested in. When that guy on 1080 (Ropp?) said he'd look at the FA list and try to guess the player, KP replied that he'd never guess who it is. So it must not be a big name player but someone with a lot of potential or it's such a big name that we'd never imagine it possible.


I believe he said that he couldn't get the player he was thinking about out of him, not he couldn't guess it.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

mgb said:


> I believe he said that he couldn't get the player he was thinking about out of him, not he couldn't guess it.


Yup! You're right. The sound in Pritchard's voice when he talked about that was almost devilish.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

papag said:


> Yeah, it may be unfair of me to to lump Nash in with the mess that was Patterson. The way Nash was dumped in a last gasp effort by Patterson to save his job was yet another embarrassment for Mr. Wavy Hair.


I don't understand.

We had disasterous moves under PatterNash and the great moves under Pritcherson... but you're blaming Patterson for everything? 

Ed O.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> We had disasterous moves under PatterNash and the great moves under Pritcherson... but you're blaming Patterson for everything?
> 
> Ed O.


Well, Patterson _was/is_ the least charismatic of the three.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Crancd on the Blazers payroll?


Not yet.

I'd suggest a dark chocolate ganache with a touch of cognac to ice the cake.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> We had disasterous moves under PatterNash and the great moves under Pritcherson... but *you're blaming Patterson for everything*?
> 
> Ed O.


Yes

Proceed...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

So, same old story we've heard for 5 years now. In 2 years...yaddayaddayadda...

No acclaimed player, nothing at all for Zach + $30 mil...Darius still here...no chance at FA's other than the ones we already had...

BRING BACK BOB!

And of course, HA!


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> So, same old story we've heard for 5 years now. In 2 years...yaddayaddayadda...
> 
> No acclaimed player, nothing at all for Zach + $30 mil...Darius still here...no chance at FA's other than the ones we already had...
> 
> ...


Maris,

You are 100% correct, nothing has changed on this team and we will be losing 50+ games again with the lineup of:

Telfair
Dixon
Miles
Zach
Joel

I don't know about you, but I'm ready for a change, I just can't take this anymore.

Maybe the Russians or Ha will develop and we'll have something to cheer for...

:biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

crandc said:


> Not yet.
> 
> I'd suggest a dark chocolate ganache with a touch of cognac to ice the cake.


:laugh:


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

Spoolie Gee said:


> I think the most interesting thing Pritchard said was that there's a player or two from the 09 FA class that he's specifically interested in. When that guy on 1080 (Ropp?) said he'd look at the FA list and try to guess the player, KP replied that he'd never guess who it is. So it must not be a big name player but someone with a lot of potential or it's such a big name that we'd never imagine it possible.


Someone should start a thread so we could talk about who this mystery free agent will be for the next two years.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> So, same old story we've heard for 5 years now. In 2 years...yaddayaddayadda...
> 
> No acclaimed player, nothing at all for Zach + $30 mil...Darius still here...no chance at FA's other than the ones we already had...
> 
> ...


Maris, do you listen to yourself? To be fair, I'm not _certain_ these were all you but _if_ I recall correctly at various times you have been:

1. sure that Pritchard had botched last year's draft;

2. were absolutely certain the team had _no shot_ at Oden;

3. thought there were even odds that Pritchard would manage to bring in both Oden _and_ Durant; and

4. you've proclaimed the Randolph trade the "Worst Trade Ever" and we'll have to see how it plays out but that, too, seems unlikely to be true to me.

While I applaud posters stating clear opinions _and_ saying why, both of which you do pretty well most of the time, I find it amusing how little wiggle room you leave yourself with many of your statements. I'm not complaining, mind you -- I think you add a great deal to this china shop, er... that is, message board. :cheers:


----------

